# [FS] 5600X, B550-A, Corsair LPX 3600 2x8gb SOLD



## drnilly007

Looking to sell as bundle. Motherboard only used 3 days, some protective film still on shroud, then I got a Dark Hero, 5600x and Ram used 1 month.
Ram is Micron Rev E.
From CT Local preferred.
Paypal.


----------



## drnilly007

Bump


----------



## drnilly007

Bump price drop


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

I wish the local market (here) would be priced like this..

I am surrounded with morons and scalper wannabee's..and my country isn't affected by the US tariff since china is just around the block, yet prices are more than US retailers sell PC parts..

Free Bump for you..


----------



## drnilly007

bump


----------



## Cheese Cake

Willing to ship? I'm interested, trying to upgrade my rig.


----------



## drnilly007

BUMP


----------



## drnilly007

NO LONGER FOR SALE


----------

